# Tomcat & Bobcat grips.



## jimmyc (Sep 26, 2016)

The Tomcat (32) and Bobcat (22long) are the tip-up barrel models from Beretta. Does anyone know if the grips are interchangeable between these two.
They look to be the same frame and design with the barrels and springs being different of course. Was wanting to add the wood grips to my Tomcat I pickup Saturday.
Thanks All !!!...


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Just l looking at the pictures on the Beretta site, the Tomcat has a different left grip in the safety area. Square vs. Round
But the Bobcat grips are on sale. ;-)


----------



## jimmyc (Sep 26, 2016)

Yup saw they were on sale... Think they would look good on a tomcat. Might have to do a bit of sanding/carving to get them to fit. I know the tomcat plastic grips have a rim on the underside that fits into the frame. That what hold them on other than the screws.


----------

